# Why I can't say "There are no flies on me"



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Every time I sit at my PC a little black Fly sneaks up and stings me!
EVERY TIME!
I've tried to kill it without success......UGH 
Do you think it could be the re-incarnation of a deceased ex-GF or ?
It's not a mosquito.......


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

King Silk said:


> Every time I sit at my PC a little black Fly sneaks up and stings me!
> EVERY TIME!
> I've tried to kill it without success......UGH
> Do you think it could be the re-incarnation of a deceased ex-GF or ?
> It's not a mosquito.......


Well at least you can see well enough to spot that it is little and black. Whenever I sit at the PC, armed with tennis racket zapper and Thai ISO x001 DDT spray banned elsewhere in the universe, the little ******s get me with their delayed action laser guided stingers launched by stealth under the radar bombing missions. I've never seen one yet ...

But there may be something in your reincarnated ex GF hypothesis ....


----------

